# How can I reinstall the OSX application "Preview"?!!??



## yukiko (Mar 3, 2003)

Does anyone know how to reinstall the OSX-application "Preview"???

If doubleclicking an image or pdf, the application icon appears in the dock, but the application crashes/doesn't really start.

It doesn't seem to be on the "Software Recovery" CDs...


thanks for any help or tips in advance... !

Y.


----------



## tk4two1 (Mar 3, 2003)

hve you tried deleting the preview preferences?  This can be found in ~/library/preferences/

The name of the file you want to trash is com.apple.Preview.plist

I would try this first before trying to track down the preview app on the installer.  Also have you ran disk utility lately to check your drive for errors and/or run the verify permissions.  These are all ways of fixing problems before going throught the task of reinstalling.


----------



## yukiko (Mar 3, 2003)

deleted com.apple.Preview.plist, now it works again...

thx alot!!

Y.


----------



## pcv (Dec 17, 2011)

Didn't work for me. I solved the problem by deleting the contents of the folder: ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.Preview/Data/Library/Saved\ Application\ State/


----------

